# Problème avec manette de jeux USB



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2006)

Voil&#224;, en fait, j'ai un message a chaqe fois que je branche ma manette de Jeu qui me dit ceci avec Parallels:







Pourtant une install d'imprimante fonctionne ... Alors pk pas ma manette de Jeu ? Pourtant c'est pas cens&#233; etre un p&#233;riph&#233;rique "difficile" .... Des id&#233;es ? Merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Septembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Voilà, en fait, j'ai un message a chaqe fois que je branche ma manette de Jeu qui me dit ceci avec Parallels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Le plus important dans l'usage d'un périph USB avec Windows est de l'éteindre quand on est sur Mac et de l'allumer quand on est sur le bureau PC. Si tu le laisses allumé, tu dois avoir un message comme celui que tu as eu.

Pour ne pas oublier d'éteindre le périph USB côté Mac, mets sur ton bureau Mac à coté de l'icône de Parallels un memo pour ne pas oublier de le faire.


----------



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2006)

Hum ok je vois mais par contre, je vais faire mon newbie (que je suis) et je vais te demander comment tu éteinds le périf du coté Mac ...
Merci bcp


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Septembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Hum ok je vois mais par contre, je vais faire mon newbie (que je suis) et je vais te demander comment tu éteinds le périf du coté Mac ...Merci bcp



Une fois qu'est bien installé le périph USB sur Windows-c'est à dire les pilotes (ou drivers c'est la même chose) et généralement un ou plusieurs logiciels (pour un scanner par exemple)- et que l'on a déjà utilisé le périph USB sur Windows, il faut couper l'alimentation électrique dans Windows. 
Il y a 2 cas :
- le cas où il y a une alimentation électrique et le cordon USB. Le cordon USB peut rester connecté sans problème. J'ai un Hub USB Kensington comme celui-là qui est constamment connecté (site de la FNAC):

http://www.fnac.com/Shelf/article.a...ID=0343cef20-d5f6-14fc-0286-39329b3dd8d0&Fr=2

Pour une imprimante, généralement il y a un bouton de marche arrêt pour l'alimentation électrique. Pour certains périph comme le scanner Epson que j'ai il n'y en a pas et j'enlève tout simplement le cordon de l'alimentation. 

- le cas où il n'y a que le cordon USB l'alimentation électrique se fait par le cordon USB. C'est le cas des manettes de jeu par exemple. Dans ce cas, il faut débancher le cordon USB quand on a fini de s'en servir dans Windows. 

Pour ne pas oublier le mieux est de mettre un mémo sur le bureau Windows.

Quand on est du côté Mac, il ne faut pas oublier d'enlever l'alimentation électrique du périph USB dont on veut s'en servir dans Windows ( faire comme expliqué plus haut). J'ai également un mémo à côté de l'icône pour moi de Virtual PC pour ne pas oublier. Une fois sur le bureau Windows, il faut pour le 
- 1er cas allumer l'alimentation électrique du périph USB (bouton M/A ou brancher le cordon d'alimentation).
- 2nd cas brancher le cordon USB qui fait l'alimentation électrique.


----------



## whereismymind (26 Septembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai suivi tes indications mais je n'ai pas réussi. Voici ce que j'ai fait:
1/ Boot sur Windows
2/ Install du driver
3/ Branchement ... mais le même message apparaît ...

Il s'agit tjs de ma manette de Jeu, qui d'ailleurs n'est pas reconnu sous OSX, y'a pas de drivers Mac ... Donc je comprends pas comment ça se fait qu'il me dise qu'il est déjà utilisé ....


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Septembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, j'ai suivi tes indications mais je n'ai pas réussi. Voici ce que j'ai fait:
> 1/ Boot sur Windows
> 2/ Install du driver
> 3/ Branchement ... mais le même message apparaît ...
> ...



Il faudrait que tu sois à nouveau sur le bureau Windows. Que tu redémarres le PC. Et après ce redémarrage que tu branches seulement maintenant ta manette de jeu.Çà devrait marcher.

Si celà ne marche toujours pas, tu débranches ta manette. Il faut que tu mettes à jour Windows avec Windows Update (pour les bugs). Je n'arrivais pas installer une imprimante USB sur un vrai PC avant d'avoir mis à jour Windows. C'est te dire. Après mise à jour de Windows, tu redémarres le PC pour que les maj soient installées sur Windows. Et tu rebranches ta manette. Et tu essaies.

Si celà ne marche toujours pas. Tu redebranches ta manette. Tu vas sur le site de ton fabricant de manette (lequel) pour télécharger le dernier pilote USB pour le Windows que tu as (lequel). Il ya des manettes qui ne marchent pas avec toutes les versions de DirectX qui est le logiciel qui gère les jeux sur Windows. 
Ta manette qui n'a pas de pilotes pour OS X doit être assez ancienne, et les pilotes pour Windows sont sans doute des pilotes séries et c'est ce pourquoi celà ne marche pas.
Alors que maintenant toutes les nouvelles manettes de jeu ont des pilotes par défaut USB pour Windows. Et il existe des manettes qui sont à la fois Mac et PC.

Vu le coût raisonnable des manettes tu aurais sans doute mieux à faire d'en acheter une nouvelle. Voilà sur le site de la FNAC, la page des manettes de jeu :

http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?N...Aff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=270920060943&bl=arbo


----------



## whereismymind (26 Septembre 2006)

Je te remercie de ton aide mais je n'ai pas réussi, je pense que c'est un bug de Parallels dans la gestion de l'USB, y'a plus qu'a attendre une MAJ.
Merci encore


----------



## Jean-Miche (26 Septembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Je te remercie de ton aide mais je n'ai pas réussi, je pense que c'est un bug de Parallels dans la gestion de l'USB, y'a plus qu'a attendre une MAJ. Merci encore



Puisque tu as réussi à installer ton imprimante, il n'y a pas de raison que tu ne puisses pas installer une manette de jeu. Il n'y a pas de bug de Parallels pour l'USB, et le message d'erreur le dit:
" If this does not help, find the application that blocked up this device and disconnect it manually"
En fait ta vieille manette de jeu n'est pas reconnue par la version de DirectX qui est sur ton Windows. Et c'est pour celà que cà ne marche pas.

J'ai une manette qui est une Thrustmaster USB. Je n'arrivais pas à l'installer. J'ai donc appeller la HotLine où l'on m'a spécifié qu'elle n'était compatible que pour les versions Direct X 5, 6, 7 mais pas DirectX 8. Tu dois être dans ce cas car tu dois avoir DirectX 8 ou même DirectX 9. 

Voilà le lien direct sur le site de Microsoft concernant DirectX:

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/directx/default.mspx

Le mieux à faire pour toi est d'acheter une nouvelle manette qui elle sera compatible avec les dernières versions de DirectX ce qui n'est pas le cas de la tienne.
Je te donne à nouveau le lien de la page de la FNAC sur les manettes. On peut jouer aussi sur le Mac. Et il y a des manettes Mac et PC. Ma manette d'ailleurs marche des 2 côtés. Le lien :

http://www3.fnac.com/item/node.do?N...Aff&OrderInSession=1&TTL=270920060943&bl=arbo


----------

